# 36" parapet



## Rick18071

There will be an kitchen exhaust fan within 10' of the 36" parapet on the edge of a roof over 30' high. Do they need to add a 6" railing on the top of this for the 42" guard required per 2009 IMC 304.11? Not sure if this roof edge is considered open because of the parapet.


----------



## fatboy

I would say yes, must be 42", the 36" parapet is the "roof edge".


----------



## north star

*# ~ #*



> *" Do they need to add a 6" railing on the top of this for the*
> *42" guard required per 2009 IMC 304.11 ? "*


It depends !

Rick,

Does your Exhaust Fan have the actual motor installed at \ above
the roofing surface ?.......If there is no actual motor or other
serviceable equipment, rather the fan shroud only, some jurisdictions
have decided that no Roof Edge Guard would be required,  because
no actual equipment would require servicing.

Thanks !

*# ~ #*


----------



## PJC89

You would only need a guard at the roof if there is a roof hatch within 10 feet of the buildings edge.  Being that this just an outlet there is no technical code requirement for fall protection via the guard.  However, I have seen inspectors require some sort of guard at the roof edge that meets the minimum height requirements of 42-inches.  Being that it just simply for exhaust and does not contain maintenance equipment there is certainly an argument to not provide any fall protection.  However, it is certainly recommended.  36 inches is unfortunately not sufficient.  42-inches must be provided.  This may be achieved by adding some sort of a handrail extension at the top of the parapet (if feasible).  Refer to this section for the design of the guard:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1015

*1015.3 Height*

Required _guards _shall be not less than 42 inches (1067 mm) high, measured vertically as follows: 

1. From the adjacent walking surfaces. 

2. On _stairways _and stepped _aisles_, from the line connecting the leading edges of the tread _nosings_. 

3. On _ramps _and ramped _aisles_, from the _ramp _surface at the _guard_.


----------



## mtlogcabin

2012 IMC

* 304.11 Guards.
Guards shall be provided where appliances, equipment, fans or other components that require service and roof hatch openings are located within 10 feet (3048 mm) of a roof edge or open side of a walking surface and such edge or open side is located more than 30 inches (762 mm) above the floor, roof or grade below. The guard shall extend not less than 30 inches (762 mm) beyond each end of such appliances, equipment, fans, components and roof hatch openings and the top of the guard shall be located not less than 42 inches (1067 mm) above the elevated surface adjacent to the guard. The guard shall be constructed so as to prevent the passage of a 21-inch-diameter (533 mm) sphere and shall comply with the loading requirements for guards specified in the International Building Code.

2012 IBC

1013.6 Mechanical equipment.
Guards shall be provided where appliances, equipment, fans, roof hatch openings or other components that require service are located within 10 feet (3048 mm) of a roof edge or open side of a walking surface and such edge or open side is located more than 30 inches (762 mm) above the floor, roof or grade below. The guard shall be constructed so as to prevent the passage of a sphere 21 inches (533 mm) in diameter. The guard shall extend not less than 30 inches (762 mm) beyond each end of such appliance, equipment, fan or component.*


----------



## steveray

I believe NFPA 54 is 6'....But that would not apply to just a fan....Unless it were gas fired....?


----------



## ADAguy

Consider that if no serviceable equipment exists that provision of tie-offs for safety harnesses might be an alternative.


----------



## Phil

Not a building code requirement, but designers should also be aware of OSHA rerequirements

1910.28(b)(13)
Work on low-slope roofs.

1910.28(b)(13)(i)
When work is performed less than 6 feet (1.6 m) from the roof edge, the employer must ensure each employee is protected from falling by a guardrail system, safety net system, travel restraint system, or personal fall arrest system.

1910.28(b)(13)(ii)
When work is performed at least 6 feet (1.6 m) but less than 15 feet (4.6 m) from the roof edge, the employer must ensure each employee is protected from falling by using a guardrail system, safety net system, travel restraint system, or personal fall arrest system. The employer may use a designated area when performing work that is both infrequent and temporary.

1910.28(b)(13)(iii)
When work is performed 15 feet (4.6 m) or more from the roof edge, the employer must:
1910.28(b)(13)(iii)(A)
Protect each employee from falling by a guardrail system, safety net system, travel restraint system, or personal fall arrest system or a designated area. The employer is not required to provide any fall protection, provided the work is both infrequent and temporary; and
1910.28(b)(13)(iii)(B)
Implement and enforce a work rule prohibiting employees from going within 15 feet (4.6 m) of the roof edge without using fall protection in accordance with paragraphs (b)(13)(i) and (ii) of this section.


----------

